# audio books for fire



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

My DH is looking for something similar to Librivox, a vol. based audio book group (volunteers read public domain books). Listening to audio books helps him w/ his commute to and from work, but the fire doesn't seem to have an app that he can use. Anyone know of anything he can try?

http://librivox.org/

eta the website


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hm.. I just use audible... completely forgot about Librivox...


Ok I just looked at them.. as the files are MP3 or MP4, can you not just download them to your PC, upload them to the Amazon Cloud, and then DL them to the Fire via the music player? Then they'll be saved in the Cloud for future use... otherwise? sideload to the music folder on the Fire? (Caveat: I have not ever sideloaded anything to my fire so don't know if this will work or not)


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

If the non-audible audiobook can be downloaded as an mp3 file, then can't you just sideload it into the music folder?


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> If the non-audible audiobook can be downloaded as an mp3 file, then can't you just sideload it into the music folder?


Sure, it's just another mp3 file. I bought a book in mp3 format. It came in 6 files so I will have to play them in order. You can sideload or download from the Cloud. They will take up some of your free space though.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

You could always check them out from your local library. That is what I do and then I listen to them while I am working out at the gym, and any other time I get the chance to have my ipod out. I use them on my ipod because it is easier to handle at the gym then the fire or kk.


----------



## Jaer007ll (Feb 10, 2012)

If the non-audible audiobook can be downloaded as an mp3 file, then can't you just sideload it into the music folder


----------

